# iTunes spying on me?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Well that was interesting.

I earned a $2 credit for MP3 albums at Amazon. I found a $2.99 album I wanted, which was 99 cents after credit.

As soon as I clicked the "Buy" button at Amazon, the iTunes application on my hard drive popped up with the iTunes store. :huh:


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Is iTunes your default MP3 player?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

No, I use Real Player as my default player.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Imagine Amazon has a digital rights program, or the mp3 was in an itunes format...

Real Player? They must have changed... last time I needed to use real player (to play a real player proprietary format) I got so disgusted... it wanted to take over everything, and regardless of me clicking on No No No to do anything but playing the Real video files, it said Yes Yes Yes... and each time it loaded, against my wishes, it'd go on the net, download it's on homepage music crapola, etc. I finally just abandoned any service that used real's proprietary format.

Reckon it's a Chevy vs. Ford kinda thing?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

texican said:


> Real Player? They must have changed... last time I needed to use real player (to play a real player proprietary format) I got so disgusted... it wanted to take over everything, and regardless of me clicking on No No No to do anything but playing the Real video files, it said Yes Yes Yes... and each time it loaded, against my wishes, it'd go on the net, download it's on homepage music crapola, etc.


That's really strange. I never had anything like that happen with Real Player, and I've been using it for about 11 or 12 years.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

texican said:


> Imagine Amazon has a digital rights program, or the mp3 was in an itunes format...
> 
> Real Player? They must have changed... last time I needed to use real player (to play a real player proprietary format) I got so disgusted... it wanted to take over everything, and regardless of me clicking on No No No to do anything but playing the Real video files, it said Yes Yes Yes... and each time it loaded, against my wishes, it'd go on the net, download it's on homepage music crapola, etc. I finally just abandoned any service that used real's proprietary format.
> 
> Reckon it's a Chevy vs. Ford kinda thing?!


Ya really I had real player WAY back when And also got so disgusted that I will never have that player again. Course now all I will use is iTunes LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Ya really I had real player WAY back when And also got so disgusted that I will never have that player again. Course now all I will use is iTunes LOL


Why not MP3s? All of my digital music is in MP3 format.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Why not MP3s? All of my digital music is in MP3 format.


Well for one simple reason. I don't download music at all. Never buy it or anything of the sort. If I listen to music it is a CD . OR lately Youtube
You can find just about anything on Youtube.
I did a few years ago I downloaded from Limewire, and then burned them to CD.s Never ever saved them so others could use my computer as a PTP.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Well for one simple reason. I don't download music at all. Never buy it or anything of the sort. If I listen to music it is a CD . OR lately Youtube
> You can find just about anything on Youtube.
> I did a few years ago I downloaded from Limewire, and then burned them to CD.s Never ever saved them so others could use my computer as a PTP.


I thought you only used itunes.

_"now all I will use is iTunes"_


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ladycat said:


> That's really strange. I never had anything like that happen with Real Player, and I've been using it for about 11 or 12 years.


If that's all you've used, you'd not have any problems. At the time, I used win-amp and musicmatch, and everytime I loaded real player, it'd try and take over.

I stopped using musicmatch (after paying for one of the premium editions) after they started wanted payment for minor upgrades.

I only use xplorer2 (a file reader program with multiple panes, great for manipulating and rearranging files) and copernic desktop search. I can type in a name or title in copernic and have all the files pop up, instead of trying to remember where 300K files are at.


----------

